# أسطوانة البدائل الإلكترونية ECA Vrt-DVD 2009 .. أخر نسخة مع الكراك



## Mohammed El-Gaily (3 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أخواني المهندسين العرب الأعزاء السلام عليكم..​ 
 هذه أسطوانة ECA VRT DVD 2009 تحميل مباشر من الرابط بالتورنت.​ 







 فقط أضغط على الرابط الذي بالأسفل وجهز برنامج التورنت وأستلم..


رابط البرنامج التورنت​ 
وأنصح بنسخ الأيزو على أسطوانه DVD لأن البرنامج يطالب بالاسطوانة الأصلية ويكتشف محركات الأقراص الوهمية...​ 
 وكمان بس عشان ماتزعلوا هذا كراك حتي لو مابدك تصنع أسطوانة DVD..​ 
أضغط هنا للكراك

وشكراً​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (3 أبريل 2010)

تسلم اخي الكريم وارجوا اعادة رفعها بدون تورنت 
تحياتي


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (4 أبريل 2010)

عفواً باشمهندس محمد.. التورنت برنامج ممتاز جداً جداً كما أن الملف الذي سوف يتم طلبة تتجاوز سرعته عندي 19k/s يعني العشرة ساعات وفي الغالب برنامج التورنت يخادع في الزمن أيضاً.. على العموم لاشكر على واجب وسوف أقوم برفع بعض الطرق والبرامج المساعدة على زيادة سرعة برنامج التورنت.. وهو البرنامج الأساسي لدي


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (4 أبريل 2010)

سرعة هذا الملف 21Kb/s أي أسرع من الربدشير وأي شير أخر يمكن تحميلة. وهو في ملف واحد 989MBIT والتحميل المتواصل 16 ساعة فقط من دون أيقاف.. وأنشاء الله عن قريب سوف أطلق قنبلة في المنتدي وهي قنبلة تورنتية حيث سوف أضيف برامج تزيد من سرعة التورنت بشكل ملحوظ جداً وبعض قوائم السيد السريعة
هذه قائمة لبعض السيد تورنت سريعين جداً اضغط هنا للتحميل أضفهم إلى قائمة السيد بالملف الذي تقوم بتحميلة ثم قم بـ update لكي يتمكنوا من الأتصال وسوف يزيدوا لك من السرعة... أنتظروا المزيد ولاشكر على واجب ياباشمهندس..


----------



## ود2010 (5 أبريل 2010)

عن جد شكرااااااااااا كثيرا لك اخي الكريم

كم كنت ابحث عنها هذه الاسطوانه الجباره 

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## samer m saimeh (5 أبريل 2010)

أخي محمد :
تعجز كلمات الشكر المعتاده عن وصف هذا المجهود الجبار والرائع .....
لك مني جزيل الشكر بعدد ما يحتوي هذا الكتاب من عناصر ومكافئات ....
أخوك :
سامر محمد صايمه


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (6 أبريل 2010)

العفو باشمهندس سامر
وشكراً ليك ود2010

الصراحة أنا لا أحب الشكر

*وإعلان*

هذه الروابط والبرنامج حصرية وحصري وليست منقولة فقط على القسم الهندسي الإلكتروني لمنتدي المهندسين العرب
وسوف أعممها على الأقسام فيه

وهي ليست موجودة على الأنترنت أبداً
ودمتم

أخوكم م.محمد


----------



## zakaria_102 (9 أبريل 2010)

اخي هدا برنامج غير سريع لهده الاسطوانة هل هناك من حل


----------



## zakaria_102 (10 أبريل 2010)

جاري التحميل ببطء 5kb/s شكرا


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس

برنامج التورنت هو برنامج يتصل بمجموعة من السيرفرات بواسطة نوذز أو وصلات تسمي تراكرز
هذه التراكرز تحتوي على مجوعة من البيرز أو الشراكات وهي مخدمات تتحول إليها مسؤلية تقسيم الملف وأرسالة كما برمج عليه مسبقاً أى على كم قطعة يحمل...

يشترط لتصل إلى السرعة العالية عدم قطع إتصال التورنت أولاً ثانياً الأتصال الكامل في التورنت لايحدث أبدا فالتورنت مجهز لكي يحمل من البيرز السابق ذكرها ولا يهتم بأيها كان قد أتصل أولاً فنظرياً يمكن للبرنامج تحميل الملف من القطع المتوفره والجاهزه للتحميل والمتصله الآن.. أما القطع والبيرز غير المتصلة فسوف تشتغل بعد فترات أنتظار وقد يكون سبب عدم القدرة على الأتصال أعدادات المستخدم في برنامج التورنت المحدودية أو قد يكون السبب مشاكل أتصال ومخدم وهذا مالا أستطيع مساعدتك فيه.

وأنا قد صنعت قائمة لتراكرز سريعين ورفعتهم على النت للنسخ أذا قمت بأضافتهم أضمن لك زيادة سرعة التحميل ولكن لاتمسح التراكرز الأصلين فقط أضف هذه القائمة إلى خيارات الملف الجاري تحميله
أضغط هنا لتحميل القائمة

أتمني أن ينزل بسرعة وتستفيد من هذه المكتبة..


----------



## samer m saimeh (12 أبريل 2010)

أنا بكرر اعتذاري منك بس الشكر واجب وخاصة لهيك مجهود......
بس لو سمحت رابط الإيزو


----------



## الالهام (12 أبريل 2010)

التحنيل بطئ ------------- الالهام


----------



## zakaria_102 (13 أبريل 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..... اخي محمد شكرا جزيلا على هدا الرد الفني الراقي...شكرا لك مرة اخرى والسلام عليكم


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (14 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أخي سامر السلام عليكم.. لا يوجد أي داعي للخجل أو الإعتذار.. على العموم لا يوجد رابط ISO مباشر لهذه الأسطوانة على النت والرابط الذي وضعته لكم هو الرابط الوحيد لهذه الأسطوانة 2009 وهي أسطوانة مضغوطة حجمها الحقيقي 1.4Gbit على جميع الشبكة. والرابط مره أخري هو الرابط و الكراك.

أما أخي المهندس الألهام والمهندس زكريا فلكم الشكر وأعتذاري وخصوصاً أنك قد أخجلتني بتواضعك وأدبك باشمهندس زكريا ولكم الحق أن تتذمروا من البطء وأنا أسف وأعتذر جداً لذلك أحضرت لكم هذا البرنامج الرائع والقاهر لبطء تحميل التورنت وهو البرنامج الأول في تحميل التورنت بدون مشاكل bitlord. ويتميز هذا البرنامج أنه يقوم بفتح منفذ UDP بطريقة آليه تمكن تراكرات الـ udp من الأتصال بجهازك ليصبح التحميل Peer-to-Peer بين جهازك وأجهزه المخدم الأخري، وهذا البرنامج مجرب عندي وهو هدية مني لكم..

وأعتذر عن شكل البرنامج المخيف ولكنه برنامج آمن 100% ولتحميل أضغط هنا، ولا تنسي أن تضيف قائمة التراكرز التي رفعتها في مشاركاتي السابقة إلى خيارات الملف الذي يجري تحميله وأنا أضمن لكم السرعة الخارقة...

ودمتم
م. محمد الجيلي​


----------



## zakaria_102 (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي محمد على ردك .........( لتعم الفائدة )... .. .. اسألك اخي وان كان من فضلك .طريقة كيف يحرق هدا البرنامج.بالصور ان كان ممكنا.. وشكرا جزيلا..


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (16 أبريل 2010)

عفواً أخي زكريا لاشكر على واجب
ولكني لم أستطع فهم كلمة يحرق... وعن أي برنامج تتحدث؟؟
أسطوانة البدائل أم برنامج التحميل Bitlord؟؟

وشكراً


----------



## eng_fadel73 (16 أبريل 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## crazy1988 (18 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووور*

*مشكووووووووور*


----------



## crazy1988 (19 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووورمشكووووووووور*

*مشكووووووووور:67::67::67::67::67:*


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ..

شكراً لك أخي المهندس فاضل والمهندس crazy1988 على تعليقاتكم

وأحب أن أضيف أن أسطوانة VRT هي أسطوانة مختصة ببدائل ICs
أما بدائل الترانسيستور فهي أسطوانة TDA
وبدائل الدايود فهي DDV

والأسطوانة الحالية هي أسطوانة شاملة قليلاً مع بعض الفروقات ولكن كاملة للـ ICs

شكراً لكم أنتم مهندسي المستقبل

أخوكم م.محمد الجيلي


----------



## zakaria_102 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي كنت اتكلم عن الا سطوانة (هل تحرق ...graver ببرنامج نيرو


----------



## العبادي_079 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (24 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي المهندس زكريا السلام عليكم.. نعم عزيزي الفاضل يمكن أن تحرق هذه الصورة على أسطوانة DVD وذلك بعد أكمال التحميل نفك ملف الرار المضغوط فتخرج لنا صورة الأسطوانة ومن برنامج النيرو نختار Burn Image ونحدد موقع الملف ونحدد سرعة النسخ، علما أخي الفاضل بأن سرعة 16x هي أفضل سرعة للنسخ لأن الأسطوانة المصنوعة بهذه السرعة تعيش عمراً أطول وتقاوم الخدش :10:.. أنا حالياً أبحث عن برنامج يقوم بضغط الأسطوانة DVD ويحولها إلى سيدي 700 ميجا عادي وهذا البرنامج موجود فعلاً وقد جربت عدد من البرامج التي تتفاعل مع تقنية GUI ولكنها فاشلة للأسف ولكن عند نجاحي بأذن الله سوف أرفع هذه النسخة المضغوطة مع البرنامج والصور أيضاً ولكم كل تقديري وأحترامي..

الباشمهندس العبادي السلام عليكم.. لا شكر على وأجب وشكراً لمرورك ولتعليقك على البوست.. وأرجوا أن يحوز هذا البرنامج والمجهود على رضاكم...

أخوكم م.محمد الجيلي سعيد


----------



## أحمد المنصور (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا،،،


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (26 أبريل 2010)

شكراً باشمهندس أحمد المنصور .. منور البوست

أخوك محمد الجيلي


----------



## zakaria_102 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي محمد .......عتى المجهود


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (28 أبريل 2010)

العفو يابشمهندس


----------



## afndm (30 أبريل 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

:75:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اشكركم جميعا على هاذا العمل الرائع واشكر كل القائمين على هاذا المنتدى الرائع وفوق الممتاز والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (1 مايو 2010)

afndm قال:


> :75:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اشكركم جميعا على هاذا العمل الرائع واشكر كل القائمين على هاذا المنتدى الرائع وفوق الممتاز والى الامام ان شاء الله


 

أخي أفندم لك كل التقدير والود والأحترام :84: .. وأسئل الله أن نستطيع دوماً أضافة كل جديد ومفيد للمهندس العربي من مقالات وأبحاث ومشاريع وبرامج هندسية تخدم المستويات العلمية التي نحلم دوماً بأمتلاكها ومحاولة الوصول إلى أبعاد العلوم الحديثة التي نحن قريبين منها جداً أكثر من ما نتصور بعدنا عنها...


على العموم أخي الباشمهندس afndm أكرر لك شكري وأحتراماتي... وأسئلك وجميع المهندسين إلى أن تواصلوا الأنضمام وتطوير هذا الموقع مع هذا الركب الفريد من أخوانك المهندسين في شتي المجالات والعلوم الهندسية التطبيقية والنظرية...


كما وأدعوكم إلى الإنضمام ومتابعة ملتقي البرامج الهندسية هنا بهذا الملتقي وسوف تعثرون علي مجموعة فريدة ونادرة من البرامج الفعالة والقوية في شتي المجالات الهندسية http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f14.html ولكم كل التقدير والدعاء مني لكم بالتوفيق..​
أخوك م. محمد الجيلي سعيد​


----------



## zakaria_102 (2 مايو 2010)

:56:اخي محمد هده الاسطوانة..لاتعمل ..ماالمشكلة..بالرغم المجهود ...هل هناك من حل...هل هده الاسطوانة حساسة الى هده الدرجة وشكراجزيلا....


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي زكريا...

أولاً بعد فك الملف المضغوط سوف يظهر ملف بحجم 1.6 Gbit هو صورة ISO

ثانياً نقوم بتشغيل هذه الصورة علي مشغل برنامج أقراص وهمية وأنا أستخدم هنا برنامج Virtual Clone Drive 5428

ثالثاً نقوم بتسطيب البرنامج وهو يحتاج مساحة 2 Gbit على القرص الصلب

رابعاً يجب أن تحمل ملف الكراك الذي أدرجته مع هذه المشاركة وهو ملف اسمه vrtwin.exe ونقوم بتبديل الملف الأصلي الذي نشاء بالتسظيب في program Files والموجود بمجلد البرنامج في ECA بهذا الملف ثم نعيد تشغيل البرنامج

وأعطني النتيجة عندما يعمل معك البرنامج وبالتوفيق

أخوك محمد


----------



## zakaria_102 (3 مايو 2010)

_على نعمه التي لا تحصى......شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخي محمد انت استادنا ...والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميل اخي ...............رائع ماشاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله ..قد قمت بتلك العملية والان شغال.._ والحمد لله وبركاته ..:75:


----------



## zakaria_102 (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك .......................والان شغال ........الف الف اوبلا حدود شكراجزيلا.......


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (4 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم










أخي زكريا السلام عليكم... قد سعدت جداً لما قراءته بالأعلى جزاك الله ألف خير ووفقك الله فيما تحب وتبتغي...

أولاً .... أنا معجب ومقدر لتصميمك وعظيم صبرك ومجهودك فأنا أتنباء لك بمستقبل منور وقوي إنشاء الله ماشاء الله وربنا أحفظك ويوفقك ثاني.

ثانياً .... أخي زكريا كما شعرت أنت بالسعادة أرجوا منك واطلب أن تقوم بتوزيع هذه النسخة إن أستطعت على أصدقائك وبالذات الطلبه منهم وأسأل الله أن يوفقك ويوفقهم آمين.

أخي زكريا أنا موجود ومتواجد بالمنتدي وتحت الخدمة والطلب في أي وقت ومسألة وإنشاء الله ما أخيب ظني ... ودمت في رعاية الله

أخوك م.محمد الجيلي


----------



## zakaria_102 (4 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبراكته....بارك الله فيك اخي محمد ...شكرا......................


----------



## amirabdo (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وهذه الاسطوانه ابحث عنها من قبل شكرا مره اخرا مع تكنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## شادي عمر داود (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## aia_aia425 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لقد عدنا بحمد الله إلى هذا المنتدي الرائع بعد توقف وانقطاع طويل بسبب أعمالى وارجوا منك العذر لهذا الغياب، كما أني أشكر أخواني المهندسين على أطرائهم لى.. كما أني أخي على الخصوص المهندس *ماجدعباس محمد *وكل القائمين على هذا القطاع من المنتدي ولكم دوام الشكر..

محمد
*


----------



## dnna4000 (21 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز...
إن برنامج ecaلم يتحمل لدي ؟؟؟


----------



## khaledelgmal (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع


----------



## sofiane2011 (22 فبراير 2011)

جاري التحميل ببطء 8kb/s شكرا


----------



## alolo23 (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي على البرنامج ويا ريت لو ترفع الكراك مرة اخرى من فضلك لان الكراك الدي حملته معطوب وشكرا مسبقا وبارك الله فيك أخي وفي أعمالك


----------



## sabrysaad2010 (5 مارس 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## hanytalha (15 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس على الاسطوانه الرائعه دي وعلى فكره انا كنت بدور عليها من سنة 2009 لحد ما يأست وبطلت ادور 
جاري التحميل والتجربه بس يا ريت تعيد رفع ملفات الكراك والتراكرز علشان الاتنين نزلو معطوبين 
وياريت لو حد نزل الاسطوانه كامله يرفعها على اجزاء بروابط مباشره حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع بإذن الله 
كل الشكر والتقدير ليك يا استاذنا وطبعا لهذا المنتدى الرائع المفيد بفضل اعضائه المحترمين .


----------



## bassam1000 (31 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## abduhussein (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## alhelal78 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## fedrico111 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -موضوع مهم و مميز*

جزاك الله كل خير 
اخي التورنت الخاص بالاسطوانة بطيء جدا بل شبه متوقف


----------



## م-علي العريقي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرررررا بارك الله فيك


----------

